# variable speed bench grinder



## uncledavid (Jun 24, 2013)

Seeking advice for what brand/type of bench grinder to buy, to sharpen turning tools. new at this and looking at 
P/C At Lowes. any advice/comments will be greatly appreciated…..


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Most turners use an 8" slow speed (1725rpm) grinder. With HSS tools, you can make a regular speed (3450rpm) work, but you run the risk of wasting a lot of steel.

More importantly, you will want friable wheels. The grey wheels that come on most grinders (including the one you mentioned from Lowes) are too coarse. Friable wheels (white, blue, pink, etc.) are softer, and produce a smoother grind on your tools.

So, the grinder you mentioned at Lowes is OK so far as speed, but you would be looking at some $$$ for decent wheels.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd recommend that if you're going to be turning a lot, get a One Way Wolverine jig for whatever grinder you end up with. I have a slow speed Woodcraft grinder that is not available on their website anymore, so they may be phasing it out. Set up the Oneway jig correctly and you'll LOVE it. It's a bit pricey upfront, but if you plan on turning a lot, it's worth having an easy setup to get sharp tools. And you won't burn through an inch of High Speed Steel every time you sharpen trying to get the proper edge.
Most bench grinders have tool rests that are either cheap, misaligned, meant for metalworking, not sturdy enough, or all of the above. The Oneway jig fixes all these issues. 
What Gerry mentioned about friable wheels is important too. Get yourself a wheel dresser while you're at it. It's cheap and worth it to get round, true wheels.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

A lot of turners have bought PC 8" varible speed grinder at lowes, I have been looking at it too if my 6"grinder dies. You can wastes a lot of steel whether have 1,725 or 3,000+ rpm bench grinder both will blue your tools too!

Advantage of buying bench grinder locally is can take back for replacement or refund if buy a lemon. Lowes has them on the shelf and lowest RPM's is 2,000 to 3,450 rpms. No do not come with friable wheels.

I shop online for best price on wheels because cannot buy here in my town. I run 80 or 100 grit wheels on one side and 46 grit wheel on the other side. Use fine 80 or 100 grit for re-sharpening and 80 grit for changing bevel 
angles or repairing damage did to tool.

Bought an Norton 80 grit K wheel from packard Woodworks last week because needed it faster than could get from Sharpening supplies.
http://www.packardwoodworks.com
http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com

Most turning vendors carry Wolverine basic sharpening system plus optional gigs.
A basic system and optional vari-grind jig will let you sharpen almost all turning tool. Packard Woodworks linked above carries them but so do Woodcraft and others.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

This grinder is getting a lot of attention by woodturners because it comes with two friable grinding wheels . Sold by many vendors hard to find in stock though. Think like Wood River model sold by Woodcraft before they dropped due to problems with quality same problem is befalling Scheppach model too!

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/5/-/21/149/-/5843/Scheppach-8%2522-Slow-Speed-Grinder

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00446UH54/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=beddheav-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00446UH54

So have no problem recommending any grinder can buy at a store not requiring special order.


----------



## uncledavid (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey, Thanks for everyone's advice. I bought the P/C from lowes, and hope to get new wheel's in the future. again thank you….


----------

